# Finally got Whizzer done.... mostly...



## MaxGlide (Jul 20, 2015)

Well I finally got the fork and front fender painted and put on. So the Whizzer looks the way i pretty much want. Now just have to finish the Bilite system, teak a few mechanical things and I'm done!


----------



## squeedals (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice indeed! I'm working on my own Whizzer rebuild. Hope mine comes out as sweet as yours!


Don


----------



## DirtNerd (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks great! I remember having my Whizzer nearly finished. So many little details. Love the rack matching the tires!


Sent from my garage


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks guys.... finally got the front fork re-tapped so I could put a proper screw in to hold the front fender in place. Last one I didn't make sure it was the right screw and didn't Loctite it so it rattled loose, rubbed the tire, rotated forward and sent me crashing to the ground hard. Luckily i was only going 5mph.... about 30 seconds before I was doing about 35mph....THAT woulda hurt! Now just to finish the Bilite system.

Wayne


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 28, 2015)

This bike is bery nice I would like to own one like this. Also just to throw it out there if anyone has or knows some who has a vintage whizzer, engine or vintage kit for sale and cheap please let me know thanks.


----------



## fishman1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Real nice great detail!!


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 16, 2017)

Love it!!


----------

